
How to waste CPU and kill your disk by scaling 100M inefficiently - yarapavan
https://ayende.com/blog/174273/how-to-waste-cpu-and-kill-your-disk-by-scaling-100-million-inefficiently
======
fasteo
>>> a cost of about 1.5$ / hour for a 3 year plan

That's about 1.000$ a month

>>> But they have three database servers, so we are probably talking about
around a thousand requests per second overall.

Not that I disagree with the overall tone of your post, but you don't really
need to spend that money to serve requests at this rate and latency. MySQL is
good enough for this. With HandlerSocket [1], even more so.

[1] [https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/5.5/performance/h...](https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/5.5/performance/handlersocket.html)

